# 1967 Deluxe "carriage" seat belt reproductions?



## shawnv (Jul 17, 2011)

I need to buy new rear blue deluxe seat belts for a 1967 LeMans convertible. I've looked around and can only seem to find generic belts, or the black plastic buckles. I need the aluminum buckles with the carriage on the button. It seems like these were also used in Camaro's, Impala's, etc... but I can only find black ones. Anyone know where to buy them?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

shawn i have a nice set of blue belts, not the deluxe brushed but blue buckles with fischer logo i will not need since i was able to free up my rusted deluxes and restore them. PM me if interested i can send pics.
I am just south of Metro airport.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------

